# [Interop][Windows 10 Mobile] How to install Here Drive+ and Here Maps



## djtonka (Sep 20, 2015)

> First of all, if you performed factory reset due to upgrading issue you will lost Here Drive+ and Maps. Windows 10 Mobile system can't install it form Store after recovering and even if you sign up for backup during the initial process.

Click to collapse




Make your phone Interop unlocked first, Xda's 2-click easy way to do this - http://bit.ly/1V4NnCG
Little helper in Polish - http://bit.ly/1J7fGV4

Below you will find attached latest version of Here Drive and Here Maps to deploy after Interop unlock. Enjoy!
(Unzip both files first)


----------



## ciere.ict (Sep 20, 2015)

Thnx! I missed Here Drive


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## winphouser (Sep 22, 2015)

*Misc HERE app packages; repacked and retail.*

The packages with "retail" in file name are probably the ones you want.
The retail method does not require Interop unlock.

1. Download retail package(s) to phone.
2. Put phone in developer mode (settings -> for developers)
3. Tap the file in File Explorer app on phone, and confirm install
4. Once installed. check for updates in the Store.

Retail packages are also available on onedrive: http://1drv.ms/1Oix4sO

Remove .zip extension if downloading from the forum.


----------



## FearL0rd (Sep 22, 2015)

Do you have here commute?


----------



## w.bogdan (Sep 23, 2015)

djtonka said:


> Below you will find attached latest version of Here Drive and Here Maps to deploy after Interop unlock. Enjoy!(Unzip both files first)

Click to collapse



Are these apps in any way hacked? Because I tried the same way with Lumia Camera 4.9.4.1 downloaded from Microsoft's server  and it does't work. I get "End of Central Directory record could not be found"


----------



## djtonka (Sep 23, 2015)

w.bogdan said:


> Are these apps in any way hacked? Because I tried the same way with Lumia Camera 4.9.4.1 downloaded from Microsoft's server  and it does't work. I get "End of Central Directory record could not be found"

Click to collapse



You can't sideload xap/appx downloaded directly from the Store.  Have a try Lumia Camera from first post.


----------



## w.bogdan (Sep 23, 2015)

djtonka said:


> You can't sideload xap/appx downloaded directly from the Store.  Have a try Lumia Camera from first post.

Click to collapse



And where did you get this app from?


----------



## djtonka (Sep 23, 2015)

w.bogdan said:


> And where did you get this app from?

Click to collapse



Does it really matter ? Enjoy


----------



## w.bogdan (Sep 23, 2015)

djtonka said:


> Does it really matter ? Enjoy

Click to collapse



Thank you, but not thanks. I rather learn how to fish, than get a free fish.


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 23, 2015)

Valeu, fricosule. Those app are instaled on the phone and from programs directory are copied unencripted. So easy.


----------



## djtonka (Sep 23, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> Valeu, fricosule. Those app are instaled on the phone and from programs directory are copied unencripted. So easy.

Click to collapse



have a try if it is so simple, especially  appx files.


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 23, 2015)

Said about xap files.  Here Transit is a xap.


----------



## Andreigr (Sep 23, 2015)

Enjoy, Lumia 1020 owners


----------



## djtonka (Sep 23, 2015)

You got a v5.0.2.54 in first post.


----------



## djtonka (Oct 13, 2015)

new version of HD+ has been added.


----------



## kukmikuk (Oct 15, 2015)

Can´t save maps to SD card on new Win 10 Mobile build 10549  ... any solutions...?


----------



## malvo26 (Oct 15, 2015)

Here's the solution: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...xap-wptweaker-registry-tweaker-wp8-1-t3147272
Bur first you need to interop unlock your phone.


----------



## kukmikuk (Oct 16, 2015)

Not working on 10549


----------



## pvt_nemesis (Oct 25, 2015)

Root Tool isn't deploying in build  576 (?) latest, or at least not on my Lumia 920.
A dialogue briefly appeared on which i saw an "install" button but it closed before I could use it. No new app in app list. Why suggestions?


----------



## sirlong (Oct 28, 2015)

kukmikuk said:


> Can´t save maps to SD card on new Win 10 Mobile build 10549  ... any solutions...?

Click to collapse



The maps can be saved on the SD card with *build 10572*


----------



## winphouser (Oct 31, 2015)

I can install the Here apps from  *Store > My Library* now.

Using 10581. Also works for other apps such as motion data and Lumia Selfie.


----------



## exus98 (Nov 20, 2015)

*Error When Deploying Here Maps XAP Files*

Hi There,
Thankx for your tips!

But I am having problems Deploying Here Maps v3.9.160 XAP Files to my Phone.

It always tells me : Error - Deployment optimization failed due to an invalid assembly. Rebuild your souce projects and try again.

what am I doing wrong?

Thankx for your help!

Exus


----------



## ninja_eragon (Nov 23, 2015)

exus98 said:


> Hi There,
> Thankx for your tips!
> 
> But I am having problems Deploying Here Maps v3.9.160 XAP Files to my Phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



me too, but it still was installed on my phone . I don't know why


----------



## Criminal90 (Nov 25, 2015)

anyone have HERE Transit 5.5.166.1?


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 26, 2015)

HERE Transit 5.5.166.1


----------



## Edward IV (Nov 28, 2015)

Has anyone with a new Lumia 950/XL tried to install these?  I was able to deploy Root Tool and apparently jailbreak it.  However when I go to deploy Here Drive and the other apps here, it doesn't work and I get an error code 0x81030120.  I noticed that that error code shows up on the linked windowsmania thread but it doesn't seem to be related based on a rough Google Translate.


----------



## TachisAlopex (Dec 2, 2015)

Edward IV said:


> Has anyone with a new Lumia 950/XL tried to install these?  I was able to deploy Root Tool and apparently jailbreak it.  However when I go to deploy Here Drive and the other apps here, it doesn't work and I get an error code 0x81030120.  I noticed that that error code shows up on the linked windowsmania thread but it doesn't seem to be related based on a rough Google Translate.

Click to collapse



Root tool isn't working correctly at the moment (at least for our Lumia 950's). Microsoft must have changed something that broke the registry editing.  Root Tool will report "Success " but it actually failed (the registry looks writable, but upon reading it again you'll see the values haven't changed). Error Code 0x81030120 means you attempted to deploy an app that requires INTEROP, but you don't have INTEROP. We'll have to wait until they update the Root tool.


----------



## winphouser (Dec 3, 2015)

I had HM_v3.9.160.1.zip and just got Here Maps 3.10.164.1 as a signed "update" from the Store.

Try these links
https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9wzdncrfhw6b
https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9wzdncrfhw6d

If you get an Update button, touch it. You should get a Store error halfway. Now uninstall HM_v3.9.160.1.zip and retry the update. It worked for me.


----------



## winphouser (Dec 3, 2015)

*Or deploy repacked Here Maps 3.10.164.1:*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62938214&postcount=3


----------



## winphouser (Dec 10, 2015)

http://wmpoweruser.com/needs-start-honest-windows-users-apps-dead/



> Hi everyone, this is Pino from the HERE team. Thanks for all your feedback.
> 
> Existing HERE apps users on all Windows platforms will continue to have access to the apps. Working closely with Microsoft, we have corrected technical issues that were preventing some users from updating their HERE apps. If you still experience problems updating the HERE apps, please contact customer care at [email protected]. For new users, the HERE apps are temporarily unavailable in the Windows Store due to an issue unrelated to Microsoft. HERE apologizes for any inconvenience and we are working to resolve the situation as soon as possible.

Click to collapse


----------



## winphouser (Dec 10, 2015)

Wow, I just got a working and activated HERE Transit 5.5.166.1 from the Store - interop not required:


Open HERE Transit_v5.4.162.1.xap.zip and remove all capabilities from WMAppManifest.xml. Deploy using WP App Deployment 8.1.
Go to https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9wzdncrfhw68 and touch "Update". It should download but fail to install.
Uninstall Here Transit and restart the update.


----------



## JohnnyCarlos (Dec 11, 2015)

winphouser said:


> Wow, I just got a working and activated HERE Transit 5.5.166.1 from the Store - interop not required:
> 
> 
> Open HERE Transit_v5.4.162.1.xap.zip and remove all capabilities from WMAppManifest.xml. Deploy using WP App Deployment 8.1.
> ...

Click to collapse



This trick also works with Here Maps.

Just install version 3.9.160.1 the same way as Transit and it will work.

PS: worked on my Lumia 950 XL. I have here maps and here transit in Lumia 950 XL. No root tool needed!

PPS: if anyone has the here drive+, not version 4.5.204.1 nor 4.4.202.1 (I would like the version before 4.5.204.1) I would be thankful.


----------



## titi66200 (Dec 11, 2015)

Here


----------



## JohnnyCarlos (Dec 11, 2015)

titi66200 said:


> Here

Click to collapse



That one won't work. There are two HD+s... 4.4.202.1 and 4.5.204.1 are two different apps (don't ask me why but if you go to sysapp pusher you'll also have two HD+).

However I managed to install using 4.5.204.1. Then update through the store. 

Now I am only missing Here City Lens. Is there anyone with City Lens xap? I'm sure it will work the same way


----------



## titi66200 (Dec 11, 2015)

Here City Lens


----------



## JohnnyCarlos (Dec 11, 2015)

Many thanks 

Ok people, I have all 4 apps from here suite (maps, drive+, transit and citylens) working fine on my Lumia 950 XL (dual sim).

The only issue I found... The scaling. You move your finger 1 cm in here maps and the map moves only 0.5 cm. This is annoying when you want to select a specific location. It won't be the location you are tapping but a little (a big one) to the upper left. Maybe that is the bug related to the reason why it is not available on 2K screens.

Appart from that... Perfect!


----------



## schmo90 (Dec 15, 2015)

can you post the ms store links of here maps and here drive?
thx


----------



## titi66200 (Dec 15, 2015)

HERE Maps
https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9wzdncrfhw6b

HERE Drive+
https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9wzdncrfhw6c


----------



## schmo90 (Dec 16, 2015)

thanks
these install trick works super with my new lumia 950


----------



## djtonka (Dec 16, 2015)

schmo90 said:


> thanks
> these install trick works super with my new lumia 950

Click to collapse



You mean v4.5.204.1. Then update through the store.?


----------



## puckcowboy (Dec 20, 2015)

Hey everyone. I'm trying to follow the steps above to deploy there HERE apps to my WM10 phone, however I'm running into some issues. I've edited the WMAppManifest.xml file as mentioned above, but not sure if I'm removing the proper entries. Can anyone provide a little more detail?

Once I get the app on the phone, it doesnt open completely., It just freezes on title screen. When I use the links to go to the store, it says App unavailable and doesnt even allow me to update it. I even tried uninstalling and going back to store link, but it doesnt work.

If anyone is offering to put together a quick semi-detailed guide on how to get the Apps into the phone (with the app versions / files that work best) it would be truly appreciated!

Thank you all in advance!!


----------



## winphouser (Dec 20, 2015)

@puckcowboy, if your phone has interop support using Root Tool or vcREG, skip the capability removal step and deploy the repacked HERE apps from this thread using WPV deployer. Then try updating them from the Store.

I think something changed with either 10586.36, the Store app update, or the Here app updates. The capability removal workaround required for the 950-phones seems broken unfortunately. Deploying with capabilities and updating from the Store worked fine on my 640XL, though.


----------



## puckcowboy (Dec 20, 2015)

winphouser said:


> @puckcowboy, if your phone has interop support using Root Tool or vcREG, skip the capability removal step and deploy the repacked HERE apps from this thread using WPV deployer. Then try updating them from the Store.
> 
> I think something changed with either 10586.36, the Store app update, or the Here app updates. The capability removal workaround required for the 950-phones seems broken unfortunately. Deploying with capabilities and updating from the Store worked fine on my 640XL, though.

Click to collapse



Thank you Winphouser! I actually have an ATIV SE with 10586.36 on it. Please excuse me for not being up on the lingo, but how can I tell if I have Interop support? I did manage to get RootTool.xap (v2) deployed to my phone.

I currently have the phone set to full Developer mode, however is there anything further I need to do in RootTool?

Also, I have been trying to deploy the HERE apps with WPV XAP Deployer, however I've been doing it via the "Deploy XAP" tab, is that correct? When you say deploy the "repacked" HERE Apps, can you tell me which ones / versions you are specifically referring to? The ones in the OP, or the ones from the last page or so. It seems people have posted a bunch of links to other versions, some of them have the zip file extension on them. Do I just need to relabel those  as .XAP files, or am I using the downloading the wrong files. And at what point do I try and update through the store?

My apologies for all the questions, I'm fairly new to this whole process (it took a bit of registry tweaking / work to get WM10 on the ATIV SE) but I made it this far. All is working great on it, but really need the HERE apps to make this a daily driver 

Again, all help is truly appreciated, and possibly a mini-guide on how to tell if I have Interop Support and which HERE versions to use for deployment (and when to update in store) would be truly appreciated


----------



## winphouser (Dec 20, 2015)

@puckcowboy
"Interop unlock" is a kind of jailbreak. I don't have an Ativ and I don't know about the Interop situation there. If you can't Interop unlock your phone, I don't know of a way to install the Here apps atm, sorry. Maybe someone else knows.

If you have successfully Interop unlocked your phone you should be able to deploy ANY of the Here packages from this thread WITHOUT modifications.

FWIW I deployed HERE Transit_v5.5.166.1.xap.zip from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62938214&postcount=3 using WPV deployer, and updated it from Store to 5.6.173.1


----------



## winphouser (Dec 21, 2015)

@puckcowboy and others; please test and say if it's working?

Steps:
1. Download Here packages with "retail" in file name to phone from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62938214&postcount=3
2. Remove .zip from file names using File Explorer.
3. Touch the downloaded files in File Explorer to "run" them and confirm to install.
4. Go to store and check for updates.


----------



## p51dmustang (Dec 21, 2015)

winphouser said:


> [MENTION=7152541]
> I think something changed with either 10586.36, the Store app update, or the Here app updates. The capability removal workaround required for the 950-phones seems broken unfortunately.

Click to collapse



So it's no longer possible to install HERE Maps / Drive+ to my 950?


----------



## winphouser (Dec 21, 2015)

p51dmustang said:


> So it's no longer possible to install HERE Maps / Drive+ to my 950?

Click to collapse



Please try the instructions directly above your post and confirm whether they work or not. (use retail packages, install from phone)

If it doesn't work, the fresh out of the oven vcREG 1.5 should enable deployment of the non-retail packages.


----------



## p51dmustang (Dec 21, 2015)

Although the file (HERE-Maps_v3.10.164.1.xap) was a zip file, I could not remove the zip type in properties or via file rename. 

I copied the file onto the 950 and opened the file via File Explorer. The screen opened a graphic of two computers linked to each other (Remote Device Manager) and nothing else happened. Had to hold the back button and close RDM.


----------



## winphouser (Dec 21, 2015)

p51dmustang said:


> Although the file (HERE-Maps_v3.10.164.1.xap) was a zip file, I could not remove the zip type in properties or via file rename.
> 
> I copied the file onto the 950 and opened the file via File Explorer. The screen opened a graphic of two computers linked to each other (Remote Device Manager) and nothing else happened. Had to hold the back button and close RDM.

Click to collapse



Wrong file.. Try downloading Here-Maps_v3.6.97.8_*retail*.xap.zip to phone. To rename it, long touch it in File Explorer and choose "Rename". After renaming the file, touch it to run it.


----------



## puckcowboy (Dec 21, 2015)

winphouser said:


> @puckcowboy, if your phone has interop support using Root Tool or vcREG, skip the capability removal step and deploy the repacked HERE apps from this thread using WPV deployer. Then try updating them from the Store.
> 
> I think something changed with either 10586.36, the Store app update, or the Here app updates. The capability removal workaround required for the 950-phones seems broken unfortunately. Deploying with capabilities and updating from the Store worked fine on my 640XL, though.

Click to collapse





winphouser said:


> Wrong file.. Try downloading Here-Maps_v3.6.97.8_*retail*.xap.zip to phone. To rename it, long touch it in File Explorer and choose "Rename". After renaming the file, touch it to run it.

Click to collapse



Hi WinPHouser! Quick question, when you say save to phone, I assume you mean to the root of the SD Card, correct? Or do you mean to the root of the Phone storage? 

Thanks for the guide... I will try soon this morning and let you know my results.


----------



## p51dmustang (Dec 21, 2015)

winphouser said:


> Wrong file.. Try downloading Here-Maps_v3.6.97.8_*retail*.xap.zip to phone. To rename it, long touch it in File Explorer and choose "Rename". After renaming the file, touch it to run it.

Click to collapse



Ok, downloaded the correct file. Still cannot rename as the .zip extension does not show in the file name. Copied file to the Documents folder of the phone with the same result as before.


----------



## winphouser (Dec 21, 2015)

puckcowboy said:


> Hi WinPHouser! Quick question, when you say save to phone, I assume you mean to the root of the SD Card, correct? Or do you mean to the root of the Phone storage?
> 
> Thanks for the guide... I will try soon this morning and let you know my results.

Click to collapse



It shouldn't matter where you put it, it's like an installer for PC but for the phone.
I'll keep mine on the SD card and on OneDrive for easy access when I factory reset.

Oh, and don't forget. Settings ➡Update & security ➡ For developers ➡ Developer mode, so it will run.


----------



## puckcowboy (Dec 21, 2015)

winphouser said:


> It shouldn't matter where you put it, it's like an installer for PC but for the phone.
> I'll keep mine on the SD card and on OneDrive for easy access when I factory reset.
> 
> Oh, and don't forget. Settings Update & security  For developers  Developer mode, so it will run.

Click to collapse



Hi Winphouser,

Ok, so I finally got around to trying this. Followed your step-by-step guide to the letter. I was able to rename and then install into the phone. I went to the store via the link on this thread, and the only option it had was "Open". It said the product is installed but no option for "update".

When I try to open the app via the "Open" button or from my app list, it does nothing. The start screen goes blank and I need to back out to kill the app.

Any other thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## p51dmustang (Dec 22, 2015)

puckcowboy said:


> Any other thoughts or suggestions?

Click to collapse



Thanks to winphouser, I managed to install Here Maps onto my 950! :victory:

My intial problem was that I could not change the file type of the retail file I downloaded from zip to xap. For some reason, the file was associated as a zip file, although the file name did not end in .zip.

After installation, I had the same problem, clicking on the Here Maps app resulted in a blank screen with just the search bar at the top. I then rebooted my phone and the app opened! It then started downloading the latest update and I could sync all my favourites.

Thanks winphouser and the OP. :good:


----------



## DLS123 (Dec 22, 2015)

winphouser said:


> @puckcowboy and others; please test and say if it's working?
> 
> Steps:
> 1. Download Here packages with "retail" in file name to phone from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62938214&postcount=3
> ...

Click to collapse



Finally. I have Here Drive+ and Here Maps on Lumia 950. Thanks.


----------



## puckcowboy (Dec 22, 2015)

p51dmustang said:


> Thanks to winphouser, I managed to install Here Maps onto my 950! :victory:
> 
> My intial problem was that I could not change the file type of the retail file I downloaded from zip to xap. For some reason, the file was associated as a zip file, although the file name did not end in .zip.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still a no-go for me. I'm running WM10 on an ATIV SE. I've got MAPS, DRIVE+ & Transit all installed and in my APP list. However, they wont open as mentioned above. I've rebooted three times as well. When I go to the store links from earlier in the thread, the only button visible is "Open", not "Update". Open does nothing at all.

Wonder if I need to change registry settings on the phone to get this to work? That's what I had to do to get WM10 in the first place. Needed to change registry to trick Developer Preview to think I had an Nokia Lumia ICON. Any other thoughts?


----------



## winphouser (Dec 22, 2015)

puckcowboy said:


> Wonder if I need to change registry settings on the phone to get this to work? That's what I had to do to get WM10 in the first place. Needed to change registry to trick Developer Preview to think I had an Nokia Lumia ICON. Any other thoughts?

Click to collapse



I think you may be on to something. I think Here used different product ids for Nokia and non-Nokia phones.  If you happen to have another non-Nokia/Lumia windows phone with working Here apps, try sharing the Store links (long tap, share). Also see:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...x-fix-0x803f8006-error-regedit-nokia-t3252827

http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...de-fix-0x803f8006-error-tested-lumia-t3252520


----------



## mrleja (Dec 23, 2015)

winphouser said:


> @puckcowboy and others; please test and say if it's working?
> 
> Steps:
> 1. Download Here packages with "retail" in file name to phone from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62938214&postcount=3
> ...

Click to collapse



A BIG THANK YOU,I did it,it works great on Lumia 550, 10586.29.:good:

---------- Post added at 01:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 AM ----------




p51dmustang said:


> Ok, downloaded the correct file. Still cannot rename as the .zip extension does not show in the file name. Copied file to the Documents folder of the phone with the same result as before.

Click to collapse



Download on PC,onli delete .zip. Then copy to SD on phone.:good:


----------



## puckcowboy (Dec 23, 2015)

winphouser said:


> I think you may be on to something. I think Here used different product ids for Nokia and non-Nokia phones.  If you happen to have another non-Nokia/Lumia windows phone with working Here apps, try sharing the Store links (long tap, share). Also see:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...x-fix-0x803f8006-error-regedit-nokia-t3252827
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...de-fix-0x803f8006-error-tested-lumia-t3252520

Click to collapse



So I'm not sure what I did, but I got MAPS 7 DRIVE+ installed! I think it was the new version of the XAP files you PM'ed me. They are a different color icon than the old ones, so that may have done the trick. Although I did tweak the registry too, so maybe that helped too?

Either way, I truly appreciate all the help. Interestingly enough, I learned the Windows Maps app is actually a carbon copy of HERE Maps & DRIVE+ combined together, so I may not even end up using them that much going forward.  I think Transit may be incorporated too, however I'd still love to get Transit & City Lens installed somehow!


----------



## galati (Dec 26, 2015)

*Install Here Drive+ and Here Maps on Lumia windows 10 - easy way*

Just install Lumia Car App on your Phone from Store . After finish instaled this , open it and touch the Here Drive on the screen and follow the steeps . No necesary interop or hacking your registry . Moved on threads


----------



## winphouser (Dec 26, 2015)

*Added Lumia-Storyteller_v4.1.6.2_retail.xap.zip*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62938214&postcount=3


----------



## winphouser (Dec 27, 2015)

*Added Here-City-Lens_2013-04-29_retail.xap.zip *


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62938214&postcount=3


----------



## JohnnyCarlos (Dec 27, 2015)

winphouser said:


> *Added Here-City-Lens_2013-04-29_retail.xap.zip *
> 
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62938214&postcount=3

Click to collapse



Thank you 

Can you also post the lumia refocus retail xap?


----------



## adr_ma (Dec 30, 2015)

Can anyone help with something? I'm trying to install "Live Lock Screen App" Xap file on Windows 10 Mobile (Lumia 535), but how the app isn't on Windows 10 store i got it from the windowsphone.com by "Install manually".  The problem is that i can't install it through the ways for install Xap files because the Xap is encrypted, so, anyone could provide me the Xap parched? Thanks.


----------



## islander999 (Jan 5, 2016)

winphouser said:


> The packages with "retail" in file name are probably the ones you want.
> The retail method does not require Interop unlock.
> 
> 1. Download retail package(s) to phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



*It doesn't work on Lumia 535. Cheers*


----------



## winphouser (Jan 5, 2016)

islander999 said:


> *It doesn't work on Lumia 535. Cheers*

Click to collapse



What exactly doesn't work?


----------



## dxdy (Jan 5, 2016)

after many failures i installed Drive+ to Lumia 950 XL without interop!!!!!!

simply enable developer mode in settings and run XAP file from SD... and after that update Here Drive to 4.6 from Store... 

http://1drv.ms/1Pe9SwH


----------



## islander999 (Jan 5, 2016)

islander999 said:


> *It doesn't work on Lumia 535. Cheers*

Click to collapse



i've tried to install one of your apps on Lumia 535 by removing the " . zip " at the end, then byfollowing the steps shared until the step 3, then no appearance in the apps menu.


----------



## dxdy (Jan 6, 2016)

islander999 said:


> i've tried to install one of your apps on Lumia 535 by removing the " . zip " at the end, then byfollowing the steps shared until the step 3, then no appearance in the apps menu.

Click to collapse





Download xap files from here http://1drv.ms/1Oix4sO


----------



## dipayans24 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi, i am using lumia 925 w/ 10586.218. can anyone provide me repacked lumia camera as a xap which i can install by sideloading without interop unlocked?  also, i tried to install the lumia camera.xap mentioned in the first post but it never shows up in applist.


----------



## sklchan (Apr 21, 2016)

All these HERE apps able to be install in developer mode BUT it is TOTALLY removed from the update list and the apps also will failed to launch... M$ totally killed all the HERE apps for now... R.I.P.


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 21, 2016)

Really? I found here maps updating in store.

But is crashing....Will try to instal in hub.


----------



## winphouser (Apr 23, 2016)

http://360.here.com/2016/03/15/important-information-about-here-apps-on-windows-phone/



> As the market evolves, we keep in step by introducing our apps for new operating systems while stopping support for others.
> 
> Although the essence of the HERE apps lives on in the Windows Maps app, we are removing the HERE branded apps from the Windows 10 store on March 29, 2016 and will limit the development of the apps for Windows Phone 8 to critical bug fixes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## betrion (May 2, 2016)

*640 works normally but 950 does not*

So, even though the official support seems to be over, 640 and 1320 seem to work normally with Here Drive even after hard reset. 950xl on the other hand does not even offer it so I searched and found this useful forum. After doing required steps though the package refuses to install. After I confirm I want to install the package the message disappears and nothing happens. I tried with several versions and got the same result every time.


----------



## DKDU (May 3, 2016)

Hi. After the recent insiders build 14332, MS has totally removed Here suite from phones and store.
I installed the above retail packages but only here transit works, HM and HD+ install but crash at launch.
Kindly find a way around as Here was my daily navigator. Other navigation and mapping apps just suck for me.. Thanks


----------



## betrion (May 3, 2016)

betrion said:


> So, even though the official support seems to be over, 640 and 1320 seem to work normally with Here Drive even after hard reset. 950xl on the other hand does not even offer it so I searched and found this useful forum. After doing required steps though the package refuses to install. After I confirm I want to install the package the message disappears and nothing happens. I tried with several versions and got the same result every time.

Click to collapse



UPDATE: Somehow I did it. I had 4 xap packages 3 from the link here and forth from appx4fun.com and was trying to install them with developers mode activated. Install message would either disappear after clicking it or I would get an error message. I tried this for probably 30 times combined with resets and options in developer mode with the same results. Yet today as I was buying some random app in the store I noticed update being download in the background. Upon clicking it Here Drive+ was revealed! And it is latest version 4.9 - I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (May 29, 2016)

Many thanks for the "retail" Here Maps and Here Drive+ packages - does anyone have the most recent (or more recent) versions (in the "retail" form that doesn't need the phone to be unlocked in any way) from before HERE's 15 March 2016 announcement that the apps would be killed for WP though?

The reason for asking is that the versions in post 3 here are relatively old (September 2015, with the version number quite a few points behind the latest), and while once this version is installed you can update to the latest from the Store that is no good as if you set your phone's date forward to after the end of June 2016 you will find the app refuses to open and tells you to use Windows Maps instead, so it seems they added a timebomb sometime after the announcement. So ideally we would have the latest version from before the announcement, assuming the timebomb was only added after then (the versions in post 3 aren't timebombed).


----------



## winphouser (Jun 3, 2016)

******* said:


> does anyone have the most recent (or more recent) versions (in the "retail" form

Click to collapse



I believe the retail packages I posted are pretty much as recent as they get. The packages are from WP8.1 roms; mainly from my 640XL phone.



******* said:


> So ideally we would have the latest version from before the announcement, assuming the timebomb was only added after then (the versions in post 3 aren't timebombed).

Click to collapse



Supposedly, the HERE apps don't support W10M Redstone?



			
				HERE said:
			
		

> In the last few months, we made the HERE apps compatible with Windows 10 by using a workaround that will no longer be effective after June 30, 2016. To continue offering the HERE apps for Windows 10 would require us to redevelop the apps from the ground up, a scenario that led to the business decision to remove our apps from the Windows 10 store.

Click to collapse


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Jun 3, 2016)

Ah I see, thanks - I assumed they had somehow been captured and saved from the Store so there might be newer versions somewhere, but if they can only be captured from a WP8.1 image then newer ones would probably only have been available from the Store.



winphouser said:


> Supposedly, the HERE apps don't support W10M?

Click to collapse



They work just fine on W10M but HERE announced back in March 2016 that they would stop working after the end of June 2016, so they added a timebomb to make sure of that...set the date forward on a W10M device and the apps no longer open and tell you to use Windows Maps instead - set the date back and they start working again. I think they don't work on Redstone W10M builds which is presumably why HERE wanted to disable them, but I have a 1020 anyway so that isn't a problem...


----------



## EAPOCS (Aug 31, 2016)

Here maps cannot be found in the app store anymore, even if you use W8.1
Is it somehow possible to get the maps and install the navigation app in the "unofficial" way (for Samsung Ativ S)?


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yes, just install the most recent "retail" versions of the Here apps from post #3 (with your device set to allow sideloading while you install them, it does NOT need to be interop unlocked - once you install them they can take a few minutes to appear in the apps list), then if you're on W10M don't let them update via the Store or you will get the newer versions that they added the timebomb (this doesn't apply to 8.1) - Maps and Drive from post #3 are still working on 10586.545 for me.

If you find either app won't open once installed, let that app update, open it to the message telling you to use Windows 10 Maps instead, close it, uninstall it, wait a few minutes for it to fully uninstall in the background, then install the older version from post #3 again. If you get an error installing it at that point then wait a bit longer as it's probably still uninstalling the newer version.


----------



## Ntm139 (Sep 16, 2016)

djtonka said:


> You can't sideload xap/appx downloaded directly from the Store.  Have a try Lumia Camera from first post.

Click to collapse



Thank for post
but after update to windows 10 mobile version 1607, I lost my lumia camera as well as the alternated windows camera is bad. so try to install your patched lumia camera However, it seem to be impossible.... do you have any clue?


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 16, 2016)

@Ntm139 what is your phone model?


----------



## Ntm139 (Sep 17, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> @Ntm139 what is your phone model?

Click to collapse



It s Lumia 1020.  Just  double the disapointment
@titi66200 @djtonka : I have tried to install the app on my lumia 1020, but It just asked me to install then faded away. No real app is actually installed.

I even tried to unpack your lumia camera 5.0.2.54 then make a package with *Makeappx*; Create Cert using *MakeCert*; Covert it into pfx file with *Pvk2Pfx* and finally sign it with *SignTool*. lately transfer to my phone and install but it gave the same result, it just faded....


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 19, 2016)

When you have updated your 1020 you have spoofed the registry.
But on 1020 you must restore the registry after preparing update.
Else some registry keys are writed to remove "Lumia Camera".

On my 1020 i can install Lumia camera for 1020 from store without issue.


----------



## Ghoul159 (Sep 19, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> When you have updated your 1020 you have spoofed the registry.
> But on 1020 you must restore the registry after preparing update.
> Else some registry keys are writed to remove "Lumia Camera".
> 
> On my 1020 i can install Lumia camera for 1020 from store without issue.

Click to collapse



I installed Lumia Camera on 925. It says update your phone to denim and I'm on Denim. Am I missing something? Do I need to restore any specific registry? If so, can you help me?


----------



## Ntm139 (Sep 19, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> When you have updated your 1020 you have spoofed the registry.
> But on 1020 you must restore the registry after preparing update.
> Else some registry keys are writed to remove "Lumia Camera".
> 
> On my 1020 i can install Lumia camera for 1020 from store without issue.

Click to collapse


 @titi66200 what a pitty! I don't know what went wrong.
But here are my steps
Unsupported lumia devices cannot update W10M through windows insiders (to any version of W10M) according to this post "answers.microsoft.com/en-us/insider/forum/insider_wintp-insider_update/windows-10-mobile-insider-preview-device-reminder/08c274d9-ed2a-4931-a2c5-ed709aad53d0?tm=1469744066092&auth=1"
So I think the only way is editing the registry files. the information of Lumia 830 was used. 
Even If I changed back to lumia 1020 information (particularyly, PhoneModel, Phonevariant, PhoneManufacturename) , I dunno what other have changed as well as missing of the correct lumia 1020 on  W10M (due to unsupported device)

---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------




titi66200 said:


> When you have updated your 1020 you have spoofed the registry.
> But on 1020 you must restore the registry after preparing update.
> Else some registry keys are writed to remove "Lumia Camera".
> 
> On my 1020 i can install Lumia camera for 1020 from store without issue.

Click to collapse


@titi66200 thanks you! your idea opens a whole new possibility. So you mean that you changed those information right after you had downloaded the updated package. And Not after updating. 
Thank I would give it a try .


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 19, 2016)

When your phone want reboot to apply the update, restore the registry and click on reboot.


----------



## nasc77 (Sep 19, 2016)

Ntm139 said:


> It s Lumia 1020.  Just  double the disapointment
> @titi66200 @djtonka : I have tried to install the app on my lumia 1020, but It just asked me to install then faded away. No real app is actually installed.
> 
> I even tried to unpack your lumia camera 5.0.2.54 then make a package with *Makeappx*; Create Cert using *MakeCert*; Covert it into pfx file with *Pvk2Pfx* and finally sign it with *SignTool*. lately transfer to my phone and install but it gave the same result, it just faded....

Click to collapse



Try this. Lumia Camera 4517.xap
If after installed cannot run it, go to Store search for update & update Lumia Camera.
Tested on 14393.189 & 14926.

https://mega.nz/#!8pshDZDR!j7yIEou2u7f8Jd5oFjOmRbUo9nIrXN29USlBaND6k7g


----------



## Ntm139 (Sep 20, 2016)

nasc77 said:


> Try this. Lumia Camera 4517.xap
> If after installed cannot run it, go to Store search for update & update Lumia Camera.
> Tested on 14393.189 & 14926.
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!8pshDZDR!j7yIEou2u7f8Jd5oFjOmRbUo9nIrXN29USlBaND6k7g

Click to collapse



 @titi66200 @nasc77 thanks you guys! your Lumia Camera 4517 works well, after installing I am able to update to version 4.6.10.6 
It s not the best of lumia camera but better than nothing.
I ve done the trick to update to OS 10.0.14393.189 and restored the information before my phone want to reboot, as you said.
here Is screen capture of my camera app for your reference







this works well as usual





Lumia Camera 5 which direct to windows camera





Windows Camera with bugs, "faded photos size option"






Finally, this got the highlighted bluetooth icon, I have tried to connect any devices.


----------



## Maier6699 (Nov 6, 2016)

I have a Lumia 925 updated to the version 14393 of W10, but after installing the retail WM and WD+ apps from post #3 they don't Launch.
Does anybody know why it isn't working


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 6, 2016)

Maier6699 said:


> I have a Lumia 925 updated to the version 14393 of W10, but after installing the retail WM and WD+ apps from post #3 they don't Launch.
> Does anybody know why it isn't working

Click to collapse



Did you install the Retail ones or the normal ones? If retail, try installing the normal ones since Here apps requires some APIs which are restricted for some stuff. 
If you're still getting that problem, check that you own the apps in the store, there's most likely a licensing check occurring against the store services.
Another thing to try is, (if Here implemented it like that), try changing the phone model number to one of the current supported devices, and make sure it's NOKIA and not MICROSOFTMDG, they could have a specific OEM string check as most apps usually does to verify if you're licensed to use the app.


----------



## Maier6699 (Nov 7, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> Did you install the Retail ones or the normal ones? If retail, try installing the normal ones since Here apps requires some APIs which are restricted for some stuff.
> If you're still getting that problem, check that you own the apps in the store, there's most likely a licensing check occurring against the store services.
> Another thing to try is, (if Here implemented it like that), try changing the phone model number to one of the current supported devices, and make sure it's NOKIA and not MICROSOFTMDG, they could have a specific OEM string check as most apps usually does to verify if you're licensed to use the app.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer. I installed the retail ones. The normal ones don't work at all. I could not install them. I own the apps, because if i go to the store and search for the app it apperas that I own the app. But when i click "open" the app crashes after a few seconds. I testet the retail and normal ones also on a Nokia Lumia 735 with offical W10 14393 update and I have the same problem. I can install them but they don't open. Is it because of the Anniversary Update? Does anybody have the same Problem?


----------



## Luxon (Nov 7, 2016)

I get this error when deploying Here-Drive-v4.2.5905.1_retail.xap on Windows 10 Mobile 10.0.14393.351.


> ---------------------------
> Error
> ---------------------------
> Installation of the application failed. XAP package signature is not valid or the WP manifest file is invalid. Re-sign with valid signature and fix the manifest file.
> ...

Click to collapse



Any clues?


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 7, 2016)

Maier6699 said:


> Thanks for your answer. I installed the retail ones. The normal ones don't work at all. I could not install them. I own the apps, because if i go to the store and search for the app it apperas that I own the app. But when i click "open" the app crashes after a few seconds. I testet the retail and normal ones also on a Nokia Lumia 735 with offical W10 14393 update and I have the same problem. I can install them but they don't open. Is it because of the Anniversary Update? Does anybody have the same Problem?

Click to collapse



You need to interop unlock your phone to install the normal ones.


----------



## Diegaco (Dec 15, 2016)

Maier6699 said:


> Thanks for your answer. I installed the retail ones. The normal ones don't work at all. I could not install them. I own the apps, because if i go to the store and search for the app it apperas that I own the app. But when i click "open" the app crashes after a few seconds. I testet the retail and normal ones also on a Nokia Lumia 735 with offical W10 14393 update and I have the same problem. I can install them but they don't open. Is it because of the Anniversary Update? Does anybody have the same Problem?

Click to collapse



Yes, I've the same problem. I have a Lumia 950XL and I can install, but both the apps closes in few seconds. I used the WDRT to reinstall the original firmware and I make the interop. On 10586 buil, I can install and use with no issues.
But after I apply the anniversary update, both apps are uninstalled from the phone. I can install them, but it closes.



gus33000 said:


> You need to interop unlock your phone to install the normal ones.

Click to collapse



No, with interop the problem occurs, I've tested on my Lumia 950XL and my old Lumia 1020 with redstone update.

Is there a solution for phones on the latest build?


----------



## winphouser (Dec 16, 2016)

@Diegaco, probably not; 





> In the last few months, we made the HERE apps compatible with Windows 10 by using a workaround that will no longer be effective after June 30, 2016. To continue offering the HERE apps for Windows 10 would require us to redevelop the apps from the ground up, a scenario that led to the business decision to remove our apps from the Windows 10 store.

Click to collapse


----------



## Diegaco (Dec 16, 2016)

winphouser said:


> @Diegaco, probably not;

Click to collapse



I know this limitation, but is just for the last version. Older versions don't have this limitation.
Older versions running on WP10 with build 10586.
There is some thing on the newest build that restrict the execution, because the SAME version of app runs on 10586.
I really NEED the Here Drive app, because the Windows Maps has some limitations using bluetooth for guided routes.


----------



## Lumia950User (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello

I've a MS Lumia 950 dual sim RM-1118_15358  Version 1607 & OS Build 10.0.14393.576 and would like to install the Here suite of apps as the Window app is not working. Will this work on this cell?

Many thanks for replies.


----------



## dxdy (Jan 3, 2017)

Lumia950User said:


> Hello
> 
> I've a MS Lumia 950 dual sim RM-1118_15358  Version 1607 & OS Build 10.0.14393.576 and would like to install the Here suite of apps as the Window app is not working. Will this work on this cell?
> 
> Many thanks for replies.

Click to collapse



just use Windows Maps app, works 1000% better than old Here apps on 950/950XL...


----------



## Diegaco (Jan 4, 2017)

dxdy said:


> just use Windows Maps app, works 1000% better than old Here apps on 950/950XL...

Click to collapse



Sorry, but the Here Drive is better than Maps, especially on Brazil. The guided voice  on Here is natural, on Maps looks like a robotic voice.


----------



## dxdy (Jan 4, 2017)

Diegaco said:


> Sorry, but the Here Drive is better than Maps, especially on Brazil. The guided voice  on Here is natural, on Maps looks like a robotic voice.

Click to collapse



when you must choose to have bad voice or bad working app...

on my 950XL Here Drive worked terrible. i use more than year WM on 950XL and dont have any complain...


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 4, 2017)

None of here stuff work on my lumia 640xl. They open then close. Why? Where is the problem? Some manifest file?


----------



## winphouser (Jan 4, 2017)

@augustinionut, If I understand this correctly;


Microsoft made some changes the map data format / api stuff between 10586 and 14393.

HERE states that they won't update their apps to compatibility with Windows >= 14393 because business.

Thus, deploying HERE apps on Windows >= 14393 is no problem but they don't work.


TL;DR: Forget it, the HERE apps are dead.


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 4, 2017)

I erased mapdata folders from phone and SDcard.... stupid me.
Reflashing now.

EDIT: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/StevenBlack/hosts/master/hosts block satelite view (aerial) on WINDOWS MAP, for those who use Adblocker by Sandix.


----------



## nisarg9694 (Mar 7, 2017)

*i still cant install any of the above apps.*

Can't install any apps mentioned above even when moved to either sd card or phone memory. On renaming and removing the zip extension, it asks for permission to download the app and when I click on it, it shows nothing and resumes the file explorer again. Kindly help. Developer mode is on.


----------



## dxdy (Mar 7, 2017)

nisarg9694 said:


> Can't install any apps mentioned above even when moved to either sd card or phone memory. On renaming and removing the zip extension, it asks for permission to download the app and when I click on it, it shows nothing and resumes the file explorer again. Kindly help. Developer mode is on.

Click to collapse



red few posts ago (post #104)... here is dead...

use Windows Maps... works much better than Here Drive and Maps before... why is hard to move to new?


----------



## nisarg9694 (Mar 7, 2017)

dxdy said:


> red few posts ago (post #105)... here is dead...
> 
> use Windows Maps... works much better than Here Drive and Maps before... why is hard to move to new?

Click to collapse



Because I want to use those apps that's why ? I do want to use HERE City Lens, and LiveSight feature as well. If there's a way to get the apps working, please do suggest. Especially for Here City lens. I'm using the new maps app and it works fine I'm not complaining about that. But if anyone finds a way to get the above issue addressed I'd be grateful. Thanks.


----------



## dxdy (Mar 7, 2017)

if dead, then is dead...  https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70388457&postcount=104


----------



## nisarg9694 (Mar 7, 2017)

dxdy said:


> if dead, then is dead...  https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70388457&postcount=104

Click to collapse



Woohoo! Good news ? got the here city lens app working I don't know how but it got installed finally ? now it also shows an update in the store. Should I update the app or not? I fear that it might stop working after the update so like other unsupported apps?. Kindly guide me. Thanks.


----------



## dxdy (Mar 7, 2017)

how simple i can wrote: IS DEAD!!!! no hacks or any mirracles to get working... uninstall it and FORGET IT!!!!


----------



## almossadra (Mar 11, 2017)

djtonka said:


> Make your phone Interop unlocked first, Xda's 2-click easy way to do this - http://bit.ly/1V4NnCG
> Little helper in Polish - http://bit.ly/1J7fGV4
> 
> Below you will find attached latest version of Here Drive and Here Maps to deploy after Interop unlock. Enjoy!
> (Unzip both files first)

Click to collapse



Hi,
i have deployed the HM xap v 3.8.145.1 when i launch HM it crashes. And HM v3.10.164.1 when i launch it freezez on the launching screen with the compass...
Whan i did wrong?
I have spoofed 830 on my Lumia 1020 and i have WM10.

Do you have a .xap for Lumia Camera? All those i found here are impossible to be deployed.

Thank you.


----------



## dxdy (Mar 11, 2017)

almossadra said:


> Hi,
> i have deployed the HM xap v 3.8.145.1 when i launch HM it crashes. And HM v3.10.164.1 when i launch it freezez on the launching screen with the compass...
> Whan i did wrong?
> I have spoofed 830 on my Lumia 1020 and i have WM10.
> ...

Click to collapse



how times must say: Here apps is dead... no support, no new API and no working...


----------



## almossadra (Mar 11, 2017)

dxdy said:


> how times must say: Here apps is dead... no support, no new API and no working...

Click to collapse



Sorry I didnt see.
Thak you.


----------



## Siema_CoTam (May 4, 2017)

dxdy said:


> how times must say: Here apps is dead... no support, no new API and no working...

Click to collapse



He asked for Lumia Camera .xap - not for HERE.

Anyone have working Lumia Camera XAP for W10M?

Regards.


----------



## dxdy (May 4, 2017)

same as Here...


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Oct 7, 2017)

winphouser said:


> The packages with "retail" in file name are probably the ones you want.
> The retail method does not require Interop unlock.
> 
> 1. Download retail package(s) to phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



i cant deploy here maps and here drive also i put this two in my sd card and phone memory then i enable developer and when i tap to install its say SEARCH FOR THE APP IN THE STORE? you need to install an app for this task.would you like to search for one in the store? yes,no....help me my phone already interop unlock


----------



## dxdy (Oct 7, 2017)

simplicio candunggo said:


> i cant deploy here maps and here drive also i put this two in my sd card and phone memory then i enable developer and when i tap to install its say SEARCH FOR THE APP IN THE STORE? you need to install an app for this task.would you like to search for one in the store? yes,no....help me my phone already interop unlock

Click to collapse





Read few last posts.


----------



## HARSHAD1996 (Oct 19, 2017)

*THANK YOU*

THANK YOU


----------



## Juanz1986 (Oct 19, 2017)

not supported for xx20 range phones


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Oct 20, 2017)

Juanz1986 said:


> not supported for xx20 range phones

Click to collapse



Here Maps and Here Drive still work great on my Lumia 1020 running Windows 10 Mobile 10586.xxx - see here for my full write-up of how to install them  - https://forums.windowscentral.com/w...s-10-mobile-threshold-2-10586-xxx-branch.html


----------



## djtonka (Oct 20, 2017)

no suprised, works on th2 onwards and do not need to do any trick, since every x2x Lumia got Here in stock ROM


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Oct 20, 2017)

djtonka said:


> no suprised, works on th2 onwards and do not need to do any trick, since every x2x Lumia got Here in stock ROM

Click to collapse



I don't think Here Maps/Here Drive work on later branches, you need to stay on 10586.xxx for them


----------



## djtonka (Oct 20, 2017)

I mean up to th2


----------



## tosak (Aug 24, 2020)

Does version 1709 also work?


----------



## uiqjirka (Aug 24, 2020)

No, only on version 1511 and codenamed "Threshold 2".


----------



## hooddy (Mar 4, 2021)

Guys does anybody have prelast releases?
HERE Drive+ 4.8.215.1
HERE Maps 3.13.180.1


----------



## hooddy (Mar 30, 2021)

Once again guys. Ive suceful decompile here maps 3.14, found string for checking for Windows 10. But I have no skills in devs. I change a code (just == to !=) and I can not to cimpile it back on WP SDK (or dnSpy) due to my poor dev skills (I suppoese I can not sett environment and other rhings in SDK correctly). Is there anyone who can compile code back to runnable app? I do undastood its for only at 1511 thats what Ineed.


----------



## RoboMWM (Apr 29, 2021)

hooddy said:


> Once again guys. Ive suceful decompile here maps 3.14, found string for checking for Windows 10. But I have no skills in devs. I change a code (just == to !=) and I can not to cimpile it back on WP SDK (or dnSpy) due to my poor dev skills (I suppoese I can not sett environment and other rhings in SDK correctly). Is there anyone who can compile code back to runnable app? I do undastood its for only at 1511 thats what Ineed.

Click to collapse



I don't have much WP experience but I am interested in this code you have. Would be really nice for me to get HERE Drive+ on my Lumia 950 given that Bing Maps sometimes gives me some extra unnecessary directions at times, whereas Drive+ has been generally very reliable. Though I'm guessing the reason why it doesn't work beyond th2 is because the map API/offline maps was changed I'm guessing.


----------



## hooddy (Apr 30, 2021)

@RoboMWM ya can get it with dnSpy decompile. But it wont run on W10M build higher 1511 anyway.


----------

